# Screen Issue



## tyxp (Mar 3, 2009)

My Kindle 1 just fell from my bed, only about 2.5 feet on CARPET.  Despite the small height and material, the screen is completely illegible.

What should I do? A hard reset won't do anything and it doesn't have any warranty left.


I greatly appreciate any help


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

I think you are going to have to buy a Kindle 2.  You can call Kindle CS but since it's out of warranty I think you are out of luck.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Or you might be able to find a decent priced used K1 on ebay or craigslist..There may even still be some listed here.

Good luck!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Geez. . .that is totally horrible. . . .I feel for you.  You can try CS first:  before Christmas if someone called with a self-caused damaged Kindle, they'd offer a replacement at a discount.  That option may still exist.  If not, Luv's got a good idea if you're not wanting to commit to a K2.

Ann


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The first thing is to call CS.  They will step you through some things to try.  Then, if that doesn't work, you can review your options.

Keep us posted!

Betsy


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Or you might be able to find a decent priced used K1 on ebay or craigslist..There may even still be some listed here.
> 
> Good luck!


Sorry, I'm a techie and always figure you upgrade to the latest and greatest.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Gables Girl said:


> Sorry, I'm a techie and always figure you upgrade to the latest and greatest.


That's my thought too..but sadly, not everyone is like us


----------



## tyxp (Mar 3, 2009)

Thanks for all the responses everyone! 

Well, I've had a pretty rough start with my Kindle.

I actually bought it off craigslist for $190 - It looked just like new!

This afternoon, like I said, it suffered a 2-3 ft. fall and never functioned again.

They did, however, offer me a brand new kindle for $180, which I took since for the 24 hrs that I had the Kindle - it was incredible.

It just makes me mad to think that I spent the same amount of money on a Kindle 1 that could have gotten me a Kindle 2


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

wow. Its great that things....kinda worked out in the end.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

BUT. . .you now have a virtually new Kindle 1 with a full warraenty. . . .so that's an improvement.

Better luck with your second incarnation. . . 

Ann


----------

